

The fastest way to assemble an investor hit list - timrosenblatt

Hey everyone,<p>My company open sourced an Angular&#x2F;Rails project for querying Crunchbase data. The most useful thing I&#x27;ve found (for my startup friends) is that you can easily find out who has recently been investing a certain dollar amount in a certain industry. If you&#x27;re looking for investment, it&#x27;s good to know who is active in the space.<p>What do you think? Useful?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;crunchinator.com&#x2F;#&#x2F;crunchinator
======
orky56
Great job! I'm sure I'll be using this extensively.

For now, I've been backing into this type of information by looking at
AngelList's Startups/Companies section
([https://angel.co/companies](https://angel.co/companies)) and searching for
patterns with their plethora of filters. I find AngelList to have better
curation such as categories like Productivity that don't exist in Crunchbase.
Maybe you might have better quality data piggybacking off the AngelList API
([https://angel.co/api](https://angel.co/api))

~~~
timrosenblatt
There's definitely opportunities with AngelList's data as well. Please let me
know if you start finding some clever use cases, I love knowing how these
tools end up being used! tim @ my-HN-username . com

------
auganov
I think people that like this will also love
[https://mattermark.com/](https://mattermark.com/) . It's like Bloomberg for
the startup world.

~~~
timrosenblatt
Yup. Mattermark is great. This is sort of dipping a toe in the water. Maybe we
should start doing leadgen for Mattermark ;)

